# Can we bill for a MoCA?



## mpiazza (Jun 3, 2014)

Is there a separate code to bill for the Montreal Cognitive Assessment? Would CPT 96116 be an appropriate code?


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Jun 11, 2014)

Have you looked at CPT 96125?


----------



## mbuike (May 27, 2015)

*96125 and documentation of time?*

I see the description of 96125 as Standardized Cognitive performance testing (eg Ross information processing assessment) per hour of a qualified health care professional's time, both face to face and time interpreting results and preparing report.  
I wonder if this code can be used for the MOCA if there is no documentation of the time spent?  Does anyone have experience with this or more info??

thank you!


----------

